# 1903 A 03 rifle



## fatbeeman (Feb 9, 2012)

anyone ever mounted a scope on the old mil rife? do I need to mill off the rear sight ramp?
Don


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 9, 2012)

There are a couple of companies that offer scope mounts for the 03A3 that doesnt require you to alter much. I have heard both good and not so good reviews of the mounts so you may want to do a little research -
http://secure.armorholdings.com/b-square/smarthtml/scopemounts_idx.html
http://www.scopemounts.com/index.html?main.html#
And I assume you know if its a nice original 03A3 it has some value and you could sell it and buy you a brand new rifle if you wanted? Altering it will kill its collector value.


----------



## rustvyper (Feb 10, 2012)

Please, please don't hack up an unaltered 1903. There are hundreds of 1903 & thousands of Mauser action already chopped & waiting for you. 
Think about it this way…it's the equivalent of going on an antique corvette forum and asking for advice on how to put spinners & blue shag interior on a 69.


----------



## Shug (Feb 11, 2012)

rustvyper said:


> please, please don't hack up an unaltered 1903. There are hundreds of 1903 & thousands of mauser action already chopped & waiting for you.
> Think about it this way…it's the equivalent of going on an antique corvette forum and asking for advice on how to put spinners & blue shag interior on a 69.



+1


----------



## Bill Mc (Feb 17, 2012)

Many years ago, I took my '03 Springfield to a smith to have it "sportized"

So I spend a few hundred dollars to make a $800 firearm into a $400 firearm.

There's one in the rack at Adventure Outdoors that has already been modified (with scope mounts) selling for about $400.


----------



## GunslingerG20 (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't go anywhere near a 1903 A3 with a mill!!!!!!! Unless, of course, it's already a hack-job. WAY too much collector value to go "sporterizing" it, and as a previous poster pointed out -- there are LOTS of already-ruined Springfield and Mauser actions out there for that sort of project. If she's in any kind of shape, just clean her up and put'er in the safe -- she'll steadily gain value from now on!!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 5, 2013)

*cheap*

Yeah, once they're modified, they lose their collector's value, except as a group of parts for all those parts that haven't been modified.

I just picked up a knockabout trunk / tool box rifle. 18.5" barreled WWII production Remington 03A3.  Chopped stock.  Ugly peeling nickle or chrome plating had been painted-over with black spray paint.







It didn't have a front sight, and rather than get a standard blade like it used to have, I bought a new Lyman globe style front sight with a set of interchangeable inserts.  Welded it on.  Ugly but strong and accurate.   Got 3-shot groups of under 2" at 100 yards with cheap S&B ammo made in Croatia.


----------

